# 18 Series Batteries



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

OK so there appears to be 3 sizes of the 18 series batteries

18650
18490
18350

This I get... but then there are flat top and button? I guess the button top resembles the normal battery right? Button top is left and flat top right?




Is there any significance to the two different tops?

Then the batteries seem to vary in price greatly and I assume that's because of quality and mAh?

Without getting too technical... what is the best battery to buy?


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

There is another aspect to batteries as well, the chemistry, there are IMR, ICR and IFR.

ICR has built in protection but the chemistry is the least safe of the batteries. General consensus is that the IMR have the safest battery chemistry and is unprotected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> There is another aspect to batteries as well, the chemistry, there are IMR, ICR and IFR.



None of my batteries say IMR, ICR or IFR? I wonder what they are?


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

It may say on the box the battery came in. Post a full length pic of the batteries, maybe someone here knows what chemistry they are.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> It may say on the box the battery came in. Post a full length pic of the batteries, maybe someone here knows what chemistry they are.



Trustfire Button Top TF 18650 3,7V Li-ion 2000mAh

No Name Blue one Flat top +ADONL-18650 20130408 -


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

The trustfire looks like it is an IMR battery. Not sure about the blue one..

I googled the trustfire one and it came up as IMR.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> The trustfire looks like it is an IMR battery. Not sure about the blue one..
> 
> I googled the trustfire one and it came up as IMR.



Sweet thanks @BhavZ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> The trustfire looks like it is an IMR battery. Not sure about the blue one..



The Blue one is an ICR. Looked on the site I bought them from.


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Blue one is an ICR. Looked on the site I bought them from.


Sweet..

Just my 2c but wouldn't use ICR in a mechanical mod, even though it is protected its not exactly safe chemistry however have used and still use ICR in my SVD and basically I have double protection as the SVD has its own protection so that helps a great deal.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

It looks like the 18490 size isn't very popular in SA... none of the vendors seem to stock them?


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Just my 2c but wouldn't use ICR in a mechanical mod, even though it is protected its not exactly safe chemistry however have used and still use ICR in my SVD and basically I have double protection as the SVD has its own protection so that helps a great deal.



Roger that... I don't own a Mech MOD yet so I'm safe.


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It looks like the 18490 size isn't very popular in SA... none of the vendors seem to stock them?


VapeMOB stocks them and CVS can bring them in if needed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> VapeMOB stocks them and CVS can bring them in if needed.



VapeMOB must be out of stock because they only seem to have the 18350's. Unless I'm going blind which is a distinct possibility!


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

IMRs are the best and safest batteries batteries for any mod, mech or electronic. Vapeking has some AWs, which are great quality.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Matthee said:


> IMRs are the best and safest batteries batteries for any mod, mech or electronic. Vapeking has some AWs, which are great quality.



Thanks @Matthee will order some right now!


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

The 18490 fit the mini, so we trying to hunt them down. Will see feedback from vapemob and publish same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> The 18490 fit the mini, so we trying to hunt them down. Will see feedback from vapemob and publish same.



Thanks Markus... if you find please grab me two and we can share courier fees like bears!


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> The 18490 fit the mini, so we trying to hunt them down. Will see feedback from vapemob and publish same.





Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Markus... if you find please grab me two and we can share courier fees like bears!



So I should ask VapeMOB to reserve 5 then for the KZN guys, if VapeMOB has enough in stock..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Markus... if you find please grab me two and we can share courier fees like bears!



Done!!


----------



## Hein510 (21/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> VapeMOB stocks them and CVS can bring them in if needed.


Got my 18490 Efest from CVS for my KTS


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> Got my 18490 Efest from CVS for my KTS


Not button top, which the Reo Mini requires at this stage.


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> Got my 18490 Efest from CVS for my KTS


Button or flat?


----------



## Hein510 (21/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Button or flat?


Flat top
CDA 8.8amps
MDA 11amps
http://www.kritikalmass.net/battery-calculator/index.php


----------



## VapeCulture (22/3/14)

@Rob Fisher I just want to add that you left out the 18500 battery. which is seen as the same as the 18490 but with a slight difference in size. The 18500 is said to work in the 18490 Reo mini but fits a bit tight for comfort for most.

Then regarding the issue ive seen people talking about here where they need a nipple top battery for the reo mini but they only have flat tops, have you guys tried using the small round earth magnets?

I have seen them on fasttech heres the link, https://www.fasttech.com/products/1140101

I also have them in stock if you are interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/3/14)

VapeCulture said:


> @Rob Fisher I just want to add that you left out the 18500 battery. which is seen as the same as the 18490 but with a slight difference in size. The 18500 is said to work in the 18490 Reo mini but fits a bit tight for comfort for most.
> 
> Then regarding the issue ive seen people talking about here where they need a nipple top battery for the reo mini but they only have flat tops, have you guys tried using the small round earth magnets?
> 
> ...


Using magnets are dangerous. They can and do slip and cause shorts.


----------



## VapeCulture (22/3/14)

@Matthee that is very subjective and very dependent on the strength or quality of the magnet and of Corse the type of mod and spring system.

Personally and IMO I don't see an issue with using magnets as it means you can just use your flat tops and don't need to buy extra batteries. But you should know what your doing if you use them.


----------



## Andre (22/3/14)

Not subjective at all as my point of view is not based on or influenced by personal feelings, tastes, or opinions, but objective as so aptly illustrated by all your caveats.


----------



## VapeCulture (22/3/14)

lol it seems my vocabulary has just fallen short, I had to look up "caveats" 
Apologies for suggesting your view was subjective, no harm was intended

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (22/3/14)

VapeCulture said:


> lol it seems my vocabulary has just fallen short, I had to look up "caveats"
> Apologies for suggesting your view was subjective, no harm was intended


No offence taken at all and no apology necessary, but thanks for the gesture nonetheless - in the great spirit of this forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (22/3/14)

@rob when it comes to batteries, don't budge on quality. Get yourself some imrs. Don't waste time with anything else, even if u using them in an electronic mod. It imrs in my svd, even if it has built in protection. For me, buying cheap batteries its like buying cheap tyres for ur lamboghini

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (22/3/14)

Yeah the only reason I have an ICR cause at the time of my order it was the only 18650 that was stocked. I now swear by efest IMR battery. I have also noticed a difinitive difference is quality of vape of my efest IMR over the samsung ICR.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/14)

Riaz said:


> @rob when it comes to batteries, don't budge on quality. Get yourself some imrs. Don't waste time with anything else, even if u using them in an electronic mod. It imrs in my svd, even if it has built in protection. For me, buying cheap batteries its like buying cheap tyres for ur lamboghini



Roger that... IMR's ordered!


----------

